# Regular Season Game 51: Houston Rockets vs. Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(30-20)/(28-22)*

When/Where:
*Monday, February 11, 8:30 p.m. ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Blake / Roy / Webster / Aldridge / Przybilla*


*Preview

The Big Diesel has parked in the Valley of the Sun. Pau Gasol has relocated to Hollywood. And Damon Stoudamire, Chris Webber and Kyle Korver have found new homes with Western Conference contenders.

During the past few weeks, the entire complexion of the West has been dramatically altered by a flurry of midseason wheeling and dealing.

That's not to say the Rockets are panicking over the changes.

"We're not worried," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "I like our team. We can still play with the best of them."

The Rockets are, after all, playing pretty darn good basketball of late.

Despite struggling out of the gate to begin the season, the Rockets have surged back into playoff contention and are one of the league's hottest teams heading into Monday's home tilt against the Portland Trail Blazers.

The Rockets (30-20) have won 10 of their past 11 games and are riding a season-best six-game winning streak. But those aren't even the most impressive numbers over Houston's current run.

Since the calendar flipped over to 2008, the Rockets have reeled off a 15-4 record. Only the Utah Jazz have fared better since New Year's Day.

The hot stretch has thrust the Rockets back into the thick of a stacked postseason race in the West. Before Sunday's action, Houston was tied with Golden State for the eighth best record in the West and was only five games behind Phoenix for the best mark in the conference.

In other words, the Rockets have made their own move in the West without acquiring a big name.

"We're more comfortable with each other," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "It takes a while for every team to sort of come together and form their identity. We're still forming ours, but we have a better idea of what makes us successful. We've said since training camp it's going to take some time and it's nice to see the pieces are starting to come together."

The Rockets didn't have much chemistry through the first two months of the season.

With the team adjusting to a new system under Rick Adelman and Tracy McGrady in and out of the lineup with a sore knee, the Rockets were surprisingly sitting at 15-17 after a setback to Boston on Jan. 2.

But that's when things began to change. Houston has found better ball movement along with more balanced scoring. Rather than force-feeding Yao or McGrady, the Rockets have attacked the weak-side of opposing defenses with increased frequency.

More importantly, Houston has gotten back to doing what made them a playoff team last season. The Rockets are clamping down on the defensive end and controlling the boards. Before Saturday's action, Houston was second in the league in field goal percentage defense and ranked first in rebounding differential.

The Rockets have been pleased with their turnaround. But they're well aware that they can't start feeling too good about themselves.

"We're getting better and better day by day," Rockets All-Star center Yao Ming said. "But I remember the last time we talked about whether this is the best team (the Rockets) ever had when we had a 6-1 (start to the season). And then what happened?"

That's not to say the Rockets are in need of a reality check. Rather, Yao and Co. don't want to get ahead of themselves.

Houston, after all, still has some ground to make up in the West. The Rockets have passed Portland in the standings, but haven't leapfrogged over Golden State or Denver.

Considering that they're 10 games over .500 and still haven't solidified their spot among the West's top teams, the Rockets can't fall off pace now.

"We're hungry," McGrady said. "We want to continue to gain some ground on the teams that are ahead of us. It's so close. We're five games out of the first spot. We just got to keep on grinding and understand how important each game is from here on out."

Battier noted that the Rockets still have more room for improvement.

"We're still trying to get on the same page," Battier said. "We haven't figured it all out by any stretch. Every day you get closer. The question is: Do you ever reach that goal or do you ever put it all together? But you feel we're taking steps."

With talents like Shaquille O'Neal and Gasol joining contending teams, the playoff race in the Western Conference doesn't figure to get any easier. The Rockets, though, have made their own move since the beginning of the year.

Sure, Houston hasn't added a big name to their own roster in recent weeks. But the Rockets have been keeping up with the rest of the West.

"We obviously can't do a whole lot about other teams," Adelman said. "We just have to win games and see if you can get in the hunt. We've got to get to the playoffs first. The West is loaded and if you stumble somewhere in the last 30 games, you're in trouble. But if we get there, we're going to be a dangerous team."


Blazers Update: Brandon Roy, last season's Rookie of the Year, is heading to the All-Star Game after leading Portland to a surprising start. But overall, the Blazers have cooled off. Portland has lost nine of its past 15 games, slipping to 10th in the Western Conference.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Every game from this point on is big. This can be the knockout blow to Portland that we need. If we lose, Portland moves closer to us again. Another big game from Yao is needed.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Mania why do you have such a weird sig and avatar?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm a huge Blazers fan and I'm in Houston for this game. Funny enough, I was rooting for you guys during the playoffs last year. I thought you all had a shot at winning it all. And I love that Bonzi is playing more and I love Adelman of course. But now.. you are the enemy. We have to beat you all tonight. 

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> I'm a huge Blazers fan and I'm in Houston for this game. Funny enough, I was rooting for you guys during the playoffs last year. I thought you all had a shot at winning it all. And I love that Bonzi is playing more and I love Adelman of course. But now.. you are the enemy. We have to beat you all tonight.
> 
> GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey welcome to our forum Zack, I'm over at the Blazers board periodically so I know who you are  I know better than to take the Blazers lightly, but I know our team matches well with yours. If T-Mac and Battier can contain the Portland wings then we should be in pretty good shape.

My avi and sig is to pay tribute to one of my fav movies of all time. Respect.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

is roy still under an injury cloud?

this is a must win, gives us even more of cushion between us and portland, like skip said cant lose concentration in the lead up to the all-star game


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Portland would have been even scarier with Greg Oden in the lineup. 
MUST win this one.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Another must win game. The Rockets can't go easy on them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Rockets are going to win this. So said by the so called "experts."


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*This is the time to keep up our winning streak before the break.
*


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> is roy still under an injury cloud?


It wasn't injury keeping him out of the last two games. It was a death in his family. By all accounts, he should be available for the game tonight. I suspect it will be a good one. Good luck!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm not saying anything because I don't want to jinx anything...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Hey welcome to our forum Zack, I'm over at the Blazers board periodically so I know who you are  I know better than to take the Blazers lightly, but I know our team matches well with yours. If T-Mac and Battier can contain the Portland wings then we should be in pretty good shape.
> 
> My avi and sig is to pay tribute to one of my fav movies of all time. Respect.


The avatar is from bloodsport too?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Blazers have a pretty impressive 8 man rotation

Przybilla / Frye 
Aldridge
Webster / Outlaw
Roy
Blazke / Jack

This will be a good game. Will be dun to see Aldridge v Yao & Roy v McGrady


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

how the **** does Yao not know that is coming...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao is not seeing the doubles coming.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well that was a joke of a first Q


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, they are hitting their shots, and we are not


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah lets just turn the ball over some more and give them the game...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would like to see a Yao Landry front court.

Scola & Landry need to be more aggressive to pull the double team off yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> The avatar is from bloodsport too?


Only the greatest movie extra in cinematic history:
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LJOBw9fCkeE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LJOBw9fCkeE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Portland's shooting will cool down. We're down, but I feel good about this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang bad pass by Yao. But when Yao didnt get double teamed he was hitting his baskets it was a nice little stabilising time there for the Rockets,


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our TO's are killing us. Cause every time we turn it over, they score

At least were getting some stops...

And we need to watch that pick n roll with LA and Roy


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Much better 2nd Q. 

Yao really lifted his game. Going in with the lead is always a nice feeling.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

aldridge with 17 shots already? wow


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac shooting 1-6 ... Ouch


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL our backcourt is 2 from 10 shooting.......................

But on the plus side. They have only taken 10 shots. So it hasnt hurt us too much. 

Sometimes you see the TMAC & Rafer 4 from 20 at the half.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac is just terrible today...

Enough with the damn jumpers...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

looks like T-Mac and Rafer heard us, they've been our main scorers so far this Q.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice defense and Rafer is doing pretty good..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Those were two ticky-tack fouls..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, Rafer and Tmac this quarter...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Has anyone other than Rafer and T-Mac scored this quarter?

Still a small lead though, we need to shut them down...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets keep this defense up


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Much better shooting now by the Rockets backcourt as commented by the commentators (especially Rafer). But we havent run away with the game.

Yao's been used alot less this Q.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Has anyone other than Rafer and T-Mac scored this quarter?
> 
> Still a small lead though, we need to shut them down...


Im worried because our arch enemy, the 4th quarter is coming up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our defense is kicking ***...

Bonzi holding his knee, not good. Looks like a collision knee to knee.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Double digit lead! Just don't let the Blazers start raining 3s and we'll be fine...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our defense is winning this game no doubt


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*NBA Jam voice* REJECTED!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we can take Yao & TMAC off.

Give Landry & Hayes some minutes???????????????

I think we can give Novak some minutes soon.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, we stepped it up in the 4th?? Rafer and T-Mac with great 2nd halves. I'm finding myself complaining MUCH less about Rafer this season, he's been pretty consistent and shot selection has improved, slightly...

Yao with a very quiet 25pt night. All our starters in double figures. 7 in a roll baby!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win. Now we are in the 8 at the very least till the Warriors play.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I really really hope the Warriors lose today. Good win by the Rockets. Shane is a defensive specialist


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Go Wizards!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 0, 0) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2795">Martell Webster</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2983">LaMarcus Aldridge</a>, PF</td><td>43</td><td>10-26</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=682">Joel Przybilla</a>, C</td><td>21</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3027">Brandon Roy</a>, SG</td><td>39</td><td>5-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-10</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1994">Steve Blake</a>, PG</td><td>28</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2754">Channing Frye</a>, PF</td><td>20</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2015">Travis Outlaw</a>, SF</td><td>27</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2768">Jarrett Jack</a>, SG</td><td>19</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3025">Sergio Rodriguez</a>, PG</td><td>11</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=454">Raef LaFrentz</a>, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3208">Taurean Green</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3220">Josh McRoberts</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35-76</strong></td><td><strong>2-6</strong></td><td><strong>11-21</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>37</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>83</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>46.1%</strong></td><td><strong>33.3%</strong></td><td><strong>52.4%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (13)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>36</td><td>4-7</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>32</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1722">Yao Ming</a>, C</td><td>37</td><td>7-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>11-13</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>40</td><td>6-15</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>39</td><td>6-12</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>14</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=901">Bonzi Wells</a>, SF</td><td>22</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-5</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-66</strong></td><td><strong>7-16</strong></td><td><strong>24-28</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>30</strong></td><td><strong>36</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>95</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.5%</strong></td><td><strong>43.8%</strong></td><td><strong>85.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 12 (12)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> David Jones , Jim Clark , John Goble <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 14,710<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:08<br><p></p></div>


----------

